# Study Advice



## jsnelson (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd like to get some feedback on my study plan. I'm using the MERM 12th Edition and I also have the ASME DVD series. My plan is to spend the weeks leading up to the end of the year and put some time into each of the major areas in preparation for the AM portion: Fluids, Thermo, Heat Transfer, HVAC, Machine Design, Dynamics, and Plant Engineering. I really want to focus on working problems and get a feel for areas that I'm weakest (I know that HVAC will be one of them).

After the first of the year I really want to focus on the PM depth (which I'm planning on taking the Mechanical Systems exam). In the 3 months leading up to the exam I want to really focus on working test problems and getting my time dialed in for working problems for the afternoon session.

I'm going to need a lot of catch up work as I have been out of school for 11+ years and the past 5 of that have really been out of the design area. So I want to make sure that I cover all the bases and that my time is well spent. Do any of you have any recommendations or suggestions?

Also does anyone have any suggestions on what to get for practice problems for the AM session? I've seen the PPI and NCEES have solution books but they all seem to cover the depth portion of the exam.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Nov 7, 2011)

PPI has a practice problem supplement to MERM. Do Ch.14-59 &amp; 69. Pace them and your schedule will be fine. I did it in 12 weeks and spent over 300 hrs. I did not do any plant engineering review. The NCEES practice test is representative to the exam, the Lindeburg practice exam is much more difficult.

There are plenty of questions in the MERM supplement. Do them all and you will be fine.


----------



## jsnelson (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I was planning on picking that one practice problem supplement to MERM and the NCEES practice test. As I mentioned before I got the ASME DVD's and have a bit of buyers regret on that purchase. I'm not real impressed with the content thus far.


----------



## thwlruss (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the ASME video tapes. I got them of craigslist along with the Kaplan workbooks (3) and a video supplement (power point slides) for like $150. I used the videos like a class lecture, just to get a taste of the information to be covered in the problems. I watched them at the end of the day when my brain was unable to work problems.


----------

